# Pompano or Perception?



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

So, Im looking at getting a kayak and was looking at getting either the Pompano 120 or the Perception sport Pescador 12ft. Are they completely identical or are there small differences that would make on better than the other? They are the same price. Thanks, hopefully Ill get to be out there soon!!


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

The perception comes with a seat. I wanted to put my own seat on it so I bought the pompano. I got mine at west marine for $350 on sale but they're only $500 now regularly. Also... the pomp comes in tan, a personal favorite of mine. I'm glad I went with the pompano but they're the same hull.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, I missed the sale by a week. Wonder how often they have sales on them. I like the tan too.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

me and a buddy both have pampano's and love them. but mx is right they are the same boat.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks I ended up picking up the Pompano. Seems like it will work out just fine.


----------

